# Help Needed - printing on paintball jerseys?



## bonusballking (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi everyone...

I am looking for a specific type of heat transfer material, i make custom lettering for paintball jersey's, and was looking online for different stuff and i stumble upon this image... if any one knows how this is done, please let me know

http://www.mxprographx.com/images/jersey/NFFRONT2.jpg
http://www.mxprographx.com/images/jersey/NFFRONT.jpg

The logo's on this jersey seems to be different then your regular heat press material, it seems like the colors of the logo's are all press together in one time, maybe im wrong, i don't know....

Here is a sample of what i do at the moment...
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j55/bonusballking/IMG_3574.jpg

Thank you.
Robert


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: :: Help Needed ::*

Looks like they are using a large format printer/cutter with digital heat transfer vinyl. Basically the material is a white film that can be printed and then cut using a machine like the Roland Versacamm, Mimaki JV3, Mutoh, or Gerber machine. Some of the machines mentioned are just large format printers, they do not cut. In that case, you would print registration points at the time of printing & then feed it through an optic eye cutter such as some Roland, Graphtec or Mimaki units. Materials commonly known to use are Colorprint, Colorprint II or Solutions. Roland also carries an HTM media by the roll for this.


----------



## bonusballking (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: :: Help Needed ::*

He thanksz alot for the info...

I gonna check it out...


----------



## BIGGIEG (May 17, 2008)

Did you ever find the material. I am currently using Colorprint by Digicat and it is not as opaque as the samples you have shown.


----------



## AlteredWorks (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there,

If the jersey is made out of nylon you need a heat transfer film that can bond to it. Sthal's makes a film called gorilla grip that will work. If your screenprinting on them then you need to use an additive in your ink called nylonbond.

Hope this helps


----------



## BIGGIEG (May 17, 2008)

Thanks,

I'll check it out.


----------

